# Going to the NGRRC need Garden Nursery suggestion in KC



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

We will be heading to KC for the NGRRC and would like to use the opportunity of being in a large city to explore a couple of nice large nurseries. Coming from a rural area we are sorely lacking in that department. Any suggestions for a good nursery in Overland Park or the Kansas City area in general that stocks small plants, etc. that work well in the garden railroad. Would love to bring a van full back with us!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Kidman's are bringing some stuff down. I got two Hokiado elms from them last month.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

Suburban Lawn & Garden 
105th & Roe 
Overland Park, Kansas 
913-649-8700 
Store # 2 
135th & Wornall 
Kansas City, Mo 
816-942-2921 

BulletBob


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I second Jerrys replly about Kidmans,they have a lot of nice stuff and the prices are right.
Fred


----------

